# Star Fire Ammo



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

What Do you guys think of PMC Starfire ammo! 

Bob:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PMC went out of business. So, if ya have some, that's probably all you'll be getting. Several places bought out the final stock from the company, and there is still a lot floating around out there. But unfortunately, they are gone...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have 8 rounds left. I managed to Kill a couple of deer with my Camp 45 loaded with the Starfire ammo.


----------

